# Vulkanbike 2006



## bikepirate (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wollte diese Jahr den Extreme-Vulkanbike fahren. Wie ist die Strecke denn so?  War letztes Jahr jemand dabei??? Wie ist der technische Anspruch?

Grüsse


----------



## dirt_rider (2. Juni 2006)

Hi,

bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren. Die Strecke war nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. War ausschlieplich Waldautobahn. Habe nen Schnitt von 30Km/h gefahren.

Muss dazu sagen, das ich nur die Maaretappe gefahren bin.

Leider habe ich auch bis heute nirgendwo nen link gefunden, wo man sich das gedrehte Video anschauen kann.  

Wenn es diese Jahr wieder so teuer sein sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr mitfahren. Wurde nämlich nicht viel für das Geld geboten. Da sind Veranstaltungen wie Erbeskopfmarathon wesentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepirate (2. Juni 2006)

Leider habe ich auch bis heute nirgendwo nen link gefunden, wo man sich das gedrehte Video anschauen kann.  

Hy dirt bike,

danke für die Info  . 
Werde die drei Tage fahren, Möchte einfach mal ein paar Höhen- und Kilometer schrubben.
Es gibt einen Trailer zum Vulkanbike. Ist aber nix besonderes: 

Grüsse 

Link zum Trailer 
http://www.mtb-vulkaneifel.de/downloads/vulkanbikertrailer.wmv


----------



## dirt_rider (3. Juni 2006)

Wie teuer soll es denn dieses Jahr sein?

Hoffe für dich das die die Strecke geändert haben und mehr Trails reingebaut haben. Macht einfach mehr fun.


----------



## Siegfried (3. Juni 2006)

bikepirate schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte diese Jahr den Extreme-Vulkanbike fahren. Wie ist die Strecke denn so?  War letztes Jahr jemand dabei??? Wie ist der technische Anspruch?
> 
> Grüsse



Habe in der vergangenheit alle Rundstreckenrennen vom Vulkan-Bike gefahren.Etappenrennen sind nicht mein Ding, allein schon der Rücktransport,
bzw die Rückfahrt. Schade, das sich der Veranstalter so entschieden hat. 

.....der zweite ist der erste Verlierer......


Gruß


----------



## null.ahnung (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo bikepirate!
Also die zwei negativen Meinungen kann ich nicht so sehr verstehen.Ich bin letztes Jahr Fr. und So. gefahren und hatte viel Spass.Sicher ist die Strecke technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll aber es sind auch einige Trails dabei(Fr. Teile vom Lieserpfad).Aber es ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht überall möglich zig Kilometer an Trails zusammen zu bekommen.Der oben genannte Schnitt gehört wohl in die Welt der Fabel.Der Sieger(noch vor Alb-Gold-Profi Andreas Dilger) hatte einen 28er Schnitt.Ich kann die Veranstaltung nur wärmstens empfehlen.Wir(mit Frau) haben vor uns die 3 Tage in Daun einzunisten um auch das Rahmenprogramm nutzen zu können.Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist der hohe Preis.Nur muss der relativ grosse Event ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden.
Viel Spass!
Oliver


----------



## bikepirate (3. Juni 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bikepirate!
> Wir(mit Frau) haben vor uns die 3 Tage in Daun einzunisten um auch das Rahmenprogramm nutzen zu können.
> Viel Spass!
> Oliver



Hallo null.ahnung,

ist ja schön, dass es auch ein positives feedback zur Veranstaltung gibt . Habe die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an den jeweiligen Zie-/Startorten gebongt, um ebenfalls das Rahmenprogramm zu checken. 

Auch Dir viel Spass !


----------



## dirt_rider (7. Juni 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Der oben genannte Schnitt gehört wohl in die Welt der Fabel.



Sorry, da muss ich mich wohl verbessern. Kam mir so schnell vor. War dann doch nur nen Schnitt von 22 Km/h.

War keine Absicht.   Trotzdem werde ich diesen Marathon wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Juni 2006)

bin letztes jahr mitgefahren 

hab mich 2 mal mit einer grösseren gruppe verfahren
der transfer von ziel- zu startort   müsste besser gelöst werden.
elmar


----------



## toncoc (14. Juni 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> bin letztes jahr mitgefahren
> 
> hab mich 2 mal mit einer grösseren gruppe verfahren
> der transfer von ziel- zu startort   müsste besser gelöst werden.
> elmar



bist ja auch n maulwurf


----------



## bikepirate (15. Juni 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> bin letztes jahr mitgefahren
> 
> der transfer von ziel- zu startort   müsste besser gelöst werden.



Ist der Zielort nich auch der Startort der nächsten Etappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (21. Juni 2006)

bikepirate schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Zielort nich auch der Startort der nächsten Etappe


doch aber wenn du von a nach b fährst ,nützt es nicht das am nächsten tag wieder in b gestartet wird
du hast ja deine klamotten ,auto etc in a
und am nächsten tag startest du in b ,ziel ist aber in c
usw


----------



## elmar schrauth (21. Juni 2006)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> bist ja auch n maulwurf



das stimmt,deswegen rolle ich ja auch immer in gruppen  mit
elmar


----------



## toncoc (22. Juni 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> doch aber wenn du von a nach b fährst ,nützt es nicht das am nächsten tag wieder in b gestartet wird
> du hast ja deine klamotten ,auto etc in a
> und am nächsten tag startest du in b ,ziel ist aber in c
> usw




 jetzt bin ich vollkomen durcheinander


mal was anderes
haste dieses jahr wieder vor zu fahren?
ich mach dann den blindenführer.
immer der nase nach.


----------



## elmar schrauth (23. Juni 2006)

wegen boshaftigkeit beantrage ich deinen ausschluss hier
elmar


----------



## bikepirate (23. Juni 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> doch aber wenn du von a nach b fährst ,nützt es nicht das am nächsten tag wieder in b gestartet wird
> du hast ja deine klamotten ,auto etc in a
> und am nächsten tag startest du in b ,ziel ist aber in c
> usw



danke für die info. da ich aber nicht mit dem auto unterwegs sein werde, den gepäcktransfer nutze und in b schlafe ist doch alles ganz easy. isn`t it


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. Juni 2006)

bikepirate schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info. da ich aber nicht mit dem auto unterwegs sein werde, den gepäcktransfer nutze und in b schlafe ist doch alles ganz easy. isn`t it



sind da auch saarländer zugelasen ?????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepirate (27. Juni 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> sind da auch saarländer zugelasen ?????????????



jo!

Der Pälzer ist zum erstenmal in Saarbrücken. Er macht einen Bummel durch die Bahnhofsstrasse und sieht bei Karstadt zum ersten Mal eine Rolltreppe. "Wahnsinn, was es nicht alles gibt!" Dann kommt er zur Johanneskirche und sieht zum ersten Mal die Saarbahn. "Wahnsinn, was es nicht alles gibt". Vor lauter Begeisterung beschliesst er, eine saarländische Frau kennenzulernen und marschiert zur Saarbrücker Zeitung. "Ich will eine Anzeige aufgeben: Männlich, pfälzisch, jung sucht Frau!" - "ein- oder zweispaltig?" - "Wahnsinn, was es nicht alles gibt"


----------



## toncoc (25. Juli 2006)

elmar schrauth schrieb:
			
		

> wegen boshaftigkeit beantrage ich deinen ausschluss hier
> elmar




hast du mit coffee gesprochen?


----------



## Der Elch (29. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ärger den armen doch nicht. Er ist doch so unglücklich verliebt.

Ausserdem sammelt er doch ihre Liebesbriefe.


----------



## elmar schrauth (19. August 2006)

Der Elch schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ärger den armen doch nicht. Er ist doch so unglücklich verliebt.
> 
> Ausserdem sammelt er doch ihre Liebesbriefe.


lass ma stecken


----------

